# Campus ministry at community colleges



## chuckd (Oct 29, 2015)

I subscribe to Comment Magazine and have enjoyed the in-depth articles. The last issue featured an interview between W. Bradford Wilcox and James K. A. Smith with the title "Marriage is a Social Justice Issue." This portion caught my attention:


> JS: Your recent report with [The Urban Institute's Robert] Lerman emphasizes the reasons why policy should be family-friendly. There are good reasons why the state has an interest in encouraging stronger, healthier marriages for the sake of the common good. That sounds exactly right, but I'm guessing that you don't think the primary response on this front is governmental.
> 
> BW: What can other sectors of civil society be doing?
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2015)

Ministering to the community college students should be a role of the local churches. Unlike the residential universities, the students generally have ties to the community, and can be reached through those ties.


----------

